# Software installation CD for EOS 450D



## altrotsky66 (Sep 9, 2012)

Needed urgently, a software installation disc for an EOS 450D, or even better a link to a software download.

Many thanks.


----------



## steliosk (Sep 9, 2012)

you're lucky
i have this one in my bookmarks, however i sold my 450D

http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_450D.aspx?type=download&page=1


also, make a reg file if you're using windows and run it, read below how, and you don't need any old crap cd

http://photo.net/canon-eos-digital-camera-forum/00NtUC


----------

